# Festa:”Cessione Milan? Calma. In futuro nuova cessione “



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".

“Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Adesso si parla per ipotesi, ma se va come credo ci sarà da ridere... fegati che scoppiano da tutte le parti. Onestamente se acquisti una società a un miliardo e rotti, non investi pesantemente per aumentare il valore? In ogni caso investiranno, questo è ciò che conta, poi contano anche le competenze e le capacità di sfruttare in modo oculato le risorse a disposizione. Penso che anche un cieco sa che al Milan mancano giocatori che fanno la differenza davanti, non posso pensare che Mubadala non acquisti mezzo giocatore forte, ma forte sul serio in attacco.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2022)

questo gruppo deve capire cosa? si è esposto e anche parecchio...se devono ancora essere sicuri allora sono dei ciarlatani dilettanti che è meglio ci stiano lontani

in conclusione credo sia Festa che spara ***..o almeno lo spero

al limite può essere elliot che ancora non è sicura della cessione


----------



## earl22 (21 Aprile 2022)

incredibile, fino a settimana scorsa sostenevano che elliot sarebbe rimasta ancora per molti anni, ora sanno già che faranno questi per i prossimi 10 anni


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso si parla per ipotesi, ma se va come credo ci sarà da ridere... fegati che scoppiano da tutte le parti. Onestamente se acquisti una società a un miliardo e rotti, non investi pesantemente per aumentare il valore? In ogni caso investiranno, questo è ciò che conta, poi contano anche le competenze e le capacità di sfruttare in modo oculato le risorse a disposizione. Penso che anche un cieco sa che al Milan mancano giocatori che fanno la differenza davanti, non posso pensare che Mubadala non acquisti mezzo giocatore forte, ma forte sul serio in attacco.


Che poi, secondo me, hanno già valutato tutto. Se perplessità ci sono, sono più sul fronte Elliott. Altrimenti Alhardi non si sarebbe esposto in quel modo.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Aprile 2022)

Credo, anzi ne sono decisamente convinto, quando la nuova proprietà entrerà ci sarà da divertirsi, ora in qualche modo cercano di buttare acqua sul fuoco


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi, secondo me, hanno già valutato tutto. Se perplessità ci sono, sono più sul fronte Elliott. Altrimenti Alhardi non si sarebbe esposto in quel modo.


Di solito uno si espone o per che e fatta o per forzare un po la mano tirando un po il prezzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2022)

Pare sia un'opinione comune che questo fondo, in caso si concretizzasse la cessione, si comporti come ha fatto Elliott ma con un margine di spesa superiore rispetto agli americani.
Per me tutto dipende da quanto sia coinvolto Mubadala realmente.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_



Quindi questo fondo acquista il Milan ad 1,1 miliardo, non ha intenzione di fare spese folli ma vuol capire se tra 10 anni ci sarà margine di guadagno da una vendita?

ho riletto 3 volte perchè non ci credevo. Ma ha davvero scritto questo un giornalista de il sole 24 ore?


----------



## mabadi (21 Aprile 2022)

Mi fido maggiormente di Bellinazzo sul punto. Credo (e spero) che sia tutta una manovra per aggirare il rischio di avere due squadre ascrivibili alla stessa proprietà in CL.


----------



## Rickrossonero (21 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pare sia un'opinione comune che questo fondo, in caso si concretizzasse la cessione, si comporti come ha fatto Elliott ma con un margine di spesa superiore rispetto agli americani.
> Per me tutto dipende da quanto sia coinvolto Mubadala realmente.


Come già scritto se compri una società a 1,1 miliardi per guadagnarci devi rivenderla minimo a 2 miliardi se non di più e questo passa dall'innalzamento del livello della squadra,dal miglioramento delle strutture(si parla di un'academy stile city),dalla costruzione del nuovo stadio e conseguentemente dall' aumento degli sponsor.Quindi chi dice che questi si comporteranno come elliott o è incompetente o è in malafede.Per me il prezzo che pagano è garanzia dell'impegno che ci metteranno.Inoltre hanno dietro figure di un certo peso,basta vedere gli amministratori scelti dagli azionisti:il vice-ceo di mubadala,un ministro del Qatar e il soggetto che si occupa degli investimenti della famiglia reale del bahrein.Già questo vi può far capire chi sono gli altri azionisti oltre a mubadala.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso si parla per ipotesi, ma se va come credo ci sarà da ridere... fegati che scoppiano da tutte le parti. Onestamente se acquisti una società a un miliardo e rotti, non investi pesantemente per aumentare il valore? In ogni caso investiranno, questo è ciò che conta, poi contano anche le competenze e le capacità di sfruttare in modo oculato le risorse a disposizione. Penso che anche un cieco sa che al Milan mancano giocatori che fanno la differenza davanti, non posso pensare che Mubadala non acquisti mezzo giocatore forte, ma forte sul serio in attacco.


Parliamoci chiaro, un conto è sistemare, un altro è comprare una cosa che già funziona sotto tutti gli aspetti e farla diventare 10 volte tanto. Sanno benissimo quello che fanno e cosa devono spendere per farlo.

io sono qui come tutti voi sul ciglio del fiume ad aspettare che si compino i fatti.


----------



## Mika (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Ieri articoli su una accelerata, oggi su una frenata, domani ottimismo, poi pessismo. Devono cavalcare l'onda fino ad inizio maggio, hanno perso 4 mesi di trattativa, devono rifarsi. L'avevo scritto. Leggo questi topic solo per farmi le risate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Come già scritto se compri una società a 1,1 miliardi per guadagnarci devi rivenderla minimo a 2 miliardi se non di più e questo passa dall'innalzamento del livello della squadra,dal miglioramento delle strutture(si parla di un'academy stile city),dalla costruzione del nuovo stadio e conseguentemente dall' aumento degli sponsor.Quindi chi dice che questi si comporteranno come elliott o è incompetente o è in malafede.Per me il prezzo che pagano è garanzia dell'impegno che ci metteranno.Inoltre hanno dietro figure di un certo peso,basta vedere gli amministratori scelti dagli azionisti:il vice-ceo di mubadala,un ministro del Qatar e il soggetto che si occupa degli investimenti della famiglia reale del bahrein.Già questo vi può far capire chi sono gli altri azionisti oltre a mubadala.


Esatto, secondo me cascheremo bene in entrambi gli scenari, che si tratti di un fondo spendaccione alla City o PSG (cosa che francamente escluderei, almeno nei primi periodi in attesa di un aumento degli introiti) oppure di uno un po' più equilibrato ma che ovviamente avrà una disponibilità economica superiore a quella di Elliott da immettere per migliorare la squadra in toto, escludo abbastanza fermamente che faremo mercatini delle pulci o non mercati come quello di quest'anno con gli arabi.
Posto che ovviamente la cessione avvenga.


----------



## sion (21 Aprile 2022)

uno dei tanti fegati spappolati in giro..predicano come se sanno la verita'...ma sono piu' loro speranze...

fregatevene e tiriamo dritto


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Una tisana per il sistema.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, un conto è sistemare, un altro è comprare una cosa che già funziona sotto tutti gli aspetti e farla diventare 10 volte tanto. Sanno benissimo quello che fanno e cosa devono spendere per farlo.
> 
> *io sono qui come tutti voi sul ciglio del fiume ad aspettare che si compino i fatti.*


Io aspetto i cadaveri dei negazionisti.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Aprile 2022)

Vado per logica. Se fosse rimasta Elliott avremmo preso Botman (già chiuso), Sanches, Origi (già chiuso) e un esterno. Male che vada rimangono questi, ma è possibile che la nuova proprietà faccia addirittura meno? Non credo proprio, non avrebbe senso. Non credo ai 300 milioni ma non credo neanche alla continuità con la linea Elliott, perchè la stessa Elliott, fosse rimasta al timone, nel prossimo mercato di giugno avrebbe speso di più di quanto ha speso nelle sessioni precedenti.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io aspetto i cadaveri dei negazionisti.


Se ti riferisci ai negazionisti del Lanciano, sappi che ci saranno sempre. Ci sminuiranno anche se dovessimo vincere due o tre scudetti con qualche Coppa Italia di contorno. Direbbero la verità solo in caso di vittoria della Champions League.


----------



## Rickrossonero (21 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Esatto, secondo me cascheremo bene in entrambi gli scenari, che si tratti di un fondo spendaccione alla City o PSG (cosa che francamente escluderei, almeno nei primi periodi in attesa di un aumento degli introiti) oppure di uno un po' più equilibrato ma che ovviamente avrà una disponibilità economica superiore a quella di Elliott da immettere per migliorare la squadra in toto, escludo abbastanza fermamente che faremo mercatini delle pulci o non mercati come quello di quest'anno con gli arabi.
> Posto che ovviamente la cessione avvenga.


Si ma poi il city spende anche perché ,essendo in premier,i fatturati sono molto più alti.Comunque hanno un progetto,hanno investito pesantemente anche sulle strutture oltre che suoi calciatori.L'unica squadra che ha spese pazze pur essendo in un campionato mediocre è il psg che ha zero programmazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci ai negazionisti del Lanciano, sappi che ci saranno sempre. Ci sminuiranno anche se dovessimo vincere due o tre scudetti con qualche Coppa Italia di contorno. Direbbero la verità solo in caso di vittoria della Champions League.


Maledetti sciacalli.
E maledetto pure chi ha ridotto il milan cosi.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_



_Già un miliardo per una società di calcio mi sembra esagerato ma che ci sia un altro disposto ad acquistarla a 1,3-1,5 miliardi boh, avrebbe più senso acquistare una società da 4-500 milioni e portarla a valere un miliardo se vuoi speculare _


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> _Già un miliardo per una società di calcio mi sembra esagerato ma che ci sia un altro disposto ad acquistarla a 1,3-1,5 miliardi boh, avrebbe più senso acquistare una società da 4-500 milioni e portarla a valere un miliardo se vuoi speculare _


Vabbè, ma deve passare un messaggio mediocre.
Gli statalisti vanno consolati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, un conto è sistemare, un altro è comprare una cosa che già funziona sotto tutti gli aspetti e farla diventare 10 volte tanto. Sanno benissimo quello che fanno e cosa devono spendere per farlo.
> 
> io sono qui come tutti voi sul ciglio del fiume ad aspettare che si compino i fatti.


1 miliardo per una società di calcio italiana penso sia una cifra tutt'altro che irrisoria. Significa che Investcorp vede un potenziale notevole nel brand Milan, che andrà sviluppato. E come lo sviluppi senza investimenti? E gli investimenti non saranno Mbappè o Haaland, ma mica si presentano, con tutto il rispetto, con Berardi. Lo sanno anche i sassi che al Milan serve classe e qualità.


----------



## diavolo (21 Aprile 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> _Già un miliardo per una società di calcio mi sembra esagerato ma che ci sia un altro disposto ad acquistarla a 1,3-1,5 miliardi boh, avrebbe più senso acquistare una società da 4-500 milioni e portarla a valere un miliardo se vuoi speculare _


Quali società ci sono in vendita a 4-500 mln col bacino di utenza del Milan? I tifosi per fortuna non li puoi comprare come si fa coi calciatori.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Non serve che spendano come il Psg perché è un modo errato di buttare soldi.

Ci servono quei 50/60 mln per coprire un paio di mancanze, ma il concetto di lavoro portato avanti da Maldini è quello giusto.

Niente figurine, niente prime donne, niente gente che creano malumori e gelosie al interno di un gruppo. Per vincere andiamoci a cercare uomini e calciatori, non solo calciatori.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Già il solo fatto di avere una trattativa ben avviata, forse verso la conclusione positiva, di una probabile cessione fa scoppiare fegati. Se dovessero spendere non dico come il PSG perchè fine a se stessa, ma che si avvicina credo che ci sarebbe un aumento di trapianti di fegato in Italia non indifferente


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Aprile 2022)

Non ce la fanno,stanno pregando santi di ogni nazionalità,stanno ripetendo a se stessi che il Bahrein non esiste,il Qatar non esiste,il deserto e tutto il medioriente sono solo un miraggio con l'oasi,riaprite i manicomi perché in tanti ne avranno bisogno se le cose quadrano per bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non ce la fanno,stanno pregando santi di ogni nazionalità,stanno ripetendo a se stessi che il Bahrein non esiste,il Qatar non esiste,il deserto e tutto il medioriente sono solo un miraggio con l'oasi,riaprite i manicomi perché in tanti ne avranno bisogno se le cose quadrano per bene.


Chissà cosa sta architettando Gravina..


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa sta architettando Gravina..


Diranno che una società potrà appartenere ad un solo fondo nella propria storia e quindi Elliot non potrà vendere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Diranno che una società potrà appartenere ad un solo fondo nella propria storia e quindi Elliot non potrà vendere.



Secondo me l'UEFA ci fotterà con la scusa di qualche legame russofilo del fondo.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'UEFA ci fotterà con la scusa di qualche legame russofilo del fondo.


Guarda,ci metto la mano sul fuoco che qualcuno proverà a gettare ombre,e non si limiteranno a quello.


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_



fegati, fegati spappolati 

serve altro per descrivere articoli stupidi come questo?


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_



Le nuove regole UEFA sono se volete ancora più severe delle precedenti, il Milan rientra nei parametri ed è una delle poche italiane ad esserlo. Come si fa a pensare che arrivi una nuova proprietà, seppur ricca, e ri-cominci a remare nella direzione opposta?

L'ipotesi, e non so se sia fattibile, di creare sponsorizzazioni fittizie per gonfiare il fatturato che ti consenta di spendere tanto è una possibilità.

Io credo che un'eventuale, seppur ricca proprietà, continuerebbe il progetto in corso. Sicuramente con un paio di investimenti più decisi, non tanto in grossi nomi, ma in talenti giovani di primo livello che magari già adesso fatichiamo a tentare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che un'eventuale, seppur ricca proprietà, continuerebbe il progetto in corso. Sicuramente con un paio di investimenti più decisi, non tanto in grossi nomi, ma in talenti giovani di primo livello che magari già adesso fatichiamo a tentare.


A me già così andrebbe più che bene per iniziare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_



Sono il primo a sperare nella cessione e anche a sperare che questi cammellari in caso di acquisto tirino fuori tanti soldi per il mercato, però ci andrei cauto con certi commenti. 
Aspettiamo l'ufficialità prima di festeggiare. Io per ora non sono gasato per niente. Non voglio prendermi qualche altra badilata sui denti come mi è già successo in passato con cessioni fake etc.


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Aprile 2022)

Ahahaha!!! Pennivendoli meravigliosi: fino alla scorsa settimana manco sapevano chi o cosa fosse Investcorp. Ora sanno tutto, i quadri dirigenziali che disegneranno, gli obbiettivi di mercato, il budget a disposizione e addirittura, siamo arrivati al punto che i giornalai sanno già il nome del successore e tra quanto. Dieci anni, eh, tranquilli, Carlo Festa ha già imbastito dei calcoli matematici ed algoritmi di precisione assoluta ed ha stabilito che Investcorp venderà tra dieci-anni-dieci. Ok? Quindi né tra nove anni né tra undici, eh... ha calcolato tutto Festa, nessuno si azzardi a dire il contrario, intesi?


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda,ci metto la mano sul fuoco che qualcuno proverà a gettare ombre,e non si limiteranno a quello.


I giornalai italiani già lo stanno facendo.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo a festa a Radio Punto Nuovo sulla cessione del Milan:”_Cessione Milan? Andrei cauto. Sicuramente Investcorp è un gruppo finanziario con disponibilità però non è neanche il Qatar con il PSG e non può buttare soldi dalla finestra. Se diventerà proprietario del Milan lo potrebbe tenere per una decina d’anni senza spese folli, non come il mercato che fa il PSG. Spenderà di più rispetto ad Elliot che ha salvato il club dal fallimento investendo 750 milioni. L’ultimo esercizio del Milan è in equilibrio economico-finanziario. Investcorp avrebbe un modello differente per far crescere la società ed essere più competitivi a livello internazionale".
> 
> “Mi sembra difficile parlare di raggiungimento dell’epoca di Berlusconi, oggi bisognerebbe spendere centinaia di milioni. La trattativa è concreta, per certi versi anche avanzata. Non è ancora chiusa e fin quando non lo sarà non si potrà dire che il Milan passerà di proprietà. Il prezzo è stato pattuito, manca l’ultima analisi di Investcorp sulle prospettive future del Milan sulla crescita di ricavi e di creazione di liquidità. Questo gruppo vuole capire se comprando il Milan per 1,1 miliardi se tra 10 anni potrebbe venderlo a una cifra nettamente superiore, altrimenti l’operazione non funziona. Sarà importante capire anche la vicenda stadio, per loro è fondamentale avere uno stadio di proprietà a Milano”_


Ovviamente prima di intavolare la trattativa hanno informato il giornalista, che magnanimamente ci tiene informati...


----------



## EmmePi (22 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le nuove regole UEFA sono se volete ancora più severe delle precedenti, il Milan rientra nei parametri ed è una delle poche italiane ad esserlo. Come si fa a pensare che arrivi una nuova proprietà, seppur ricca, e ri-cominci a remare nella direzione opposta?
> 
> L'ipotesi, e non so se sia fattibile, di creare sponsorizzazioni fittizie per gonfiare il fatturato che ti consenta di spendere tanto è una possibilità.
> 
> Io credo che un'eventuale, seppur ricca proprietà, continuerebbe il progetto in corso. Sicuramente con un paio di investimenti più decisi, non tanto in grossi nomi, ma in talenti giovani di primo livello che magari già adesso fatichiamo a tentare.


Quando subentra una nuova proprietà, il FPF non si applica e si possono spendere parecchi soldi, son so se ci siano limiti, i cinesi spesero (anche se a Penis-Canem) 220 cocuzze se ben ricordate ed allora il Milan aveva pesanti esposizioni...

Poi non capisco per cui gli arabi che prenderanno il Milan debbano essere i più micragnosi rispetto a quelli del PSG-City-Newcastle...
Per me (a parte i tifosi milanisti "scottati" da vicende passate) a far parlare i giornalai è solo l'invidia e la paura che il Milan diventi nuovamente un TOP CLUB europeo.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pare sia un'opinione comune che questo fondo, in caso si concretizzasse la cessione, si comporti come ha fatto Elliott ma con un margine di spesa superiore rispetto agli americani.
> Per me tutto dipende da quanto sia coinvolto Mubadala realmente.


Un fondo che voglia "speculare" da una squadra di calcio per rivenderla tra tot anni guadagnandoci anche solo un minimo di profitto non acquista un club a 1,1 miliardi di euro + diciamo 600/800 per lo stadio + 1,5/2 miliardi di investimenti per i calciatori (cartellini/ingaggi) per una decina di anni. Anche ipotizzando un ritorno di cassa per cui ti copri i costi dei giocatori se ti va bene che vinci molto... sempre devi rivenderla a circa 2 miliardi.

Un fondo che voglia rivendere prende squadre spendendo poco ed investendoci, vedi PIF col Newcastle che è scappato a gambe levate quando i cartonati hanno sparato alto con tutti i debiti che hanno...

Come la vedo io col Milan il fondo fa affari soprattutto col marchio e la visibilità (leggasi pubblicità) che un club come il Milan che in tutto il mondo ha centinaia di milioni di persone che lo tifano, o lo seguono anche solo per simpatia. Per questo non penso che venga acquistato per la ragione che ha oggi Elliott... al quale tutti dobbiamo enorme riconoscenza per quanto ha fatto (ma che in verità avrebbe potuto far di più con poca più spesa - soprattutto una punta nel mercato di gennaio ci avrebbe garantito lo scudetto) ma che ha visto il club solo come un'azienda fregandosene altamente del lato sportivo... e per fortuna ha ingaggiato Paolino.

Forse molti di voi saranno scettici, ma io gongolo gongolo gongolo e godrò come un riccio al momento dell'annuncio ufficiale quando ai cartonati e carcerati scoppierà la bile!!!


----------



## EmmePi (22 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ieri articoli su una accelerata, oggi su una frenata, domani ottimismo, poi pessismo. Devono cavalcare l'onda fino ad inizio maggio, hanno perso 4 mesi di trattativa, devono rifarsi. L'avevo scritto. Leggo questi topic solo per farmi le risate.


Basta che non tornino le slitte..... si può pazientare fino a fine campionato che è ormai prossimo.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Aprile 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ahahaha!!! Pennivendoli meravigliosi: fino alla scorsa settimana manco sapevano chi o cosa fosse Investcorp. Ora sanno tutto, i quadri dirigenziali che disegneranno, gli obbiettivi di mercato, il budget a disposizione e addirittura, siamo arrivati al punto che i giornalai sanno già il nome del successore e tra quanto. Dieci anni, eh, tranquilli, Carlo Festa ha già imbastito dei calcoli matematici ed algoritmi di precisione assoluta ed ha stabilito che Investcorp venderà tra dieci-anni-dieci. Ok? Quindi né tra nove anni né tra undici, eh... ha calcolato tutto Festa, nessuno si azzardi a dire il contrario, intesi?


Carlo Festa ha solo applicato la _*psicostoria*_ Asimovniana alla trattativa in corso e ne ha tratto i risultati...


----------

